# Ava " in oil "



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Ava's coat is terrible!!!! Now that it's winter her hair is so dry and cottony and it's knotting and mating too easily. I am about ready to give up and get her cut down!!! :smilie_tischkante: 


But at the persistence of a friend who shows.....I am making one more attempt at sanity.....here are two recent pictures of my little girl:


Before the oil.
[attachment=60395:Ava_bath...12_11_09.jpg] 


And after the oil.
[attachment=60396:Ava_in_oil_1_2_10.JPG]


This is supposed to help keep the knots at bay...or easier to get out. We'll see. One thing is sure...she looks very tiny (and wet) now!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

The things we do for beauty!!!! The only consulation Pat is little Ava doesn't know the difference!!! I think all of us this year are having a problem with our malts coat! I am going to cut Rain down for sure this spring~~~it is too much trouble and I am not into all these knots and mats!!! I brush her everyday and sometimes more and clean that face. Sometimes I feel I give her more time than I do on myself~~~~Hee, hee!!!!


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

Ava looks absolutely adorable wet or dry. Look at that face :wub:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

The static started here a few weeks ago. I have forced hot air heat which makes the air so dry around here. The one thing that really seems to help is using a humidifier. As soon as the static started I set it up. Even though it has settings and will turn on and off as needed, right now it's running almost constantly and I have to refill every day. It might be worth a try for those of you dealing with seasonal static and mats.

MaryH


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

QUOTE (Bethy @ Jan 2 2010, 08:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869099


> Ava looks absolutely adorable wet or dry. Look at that face :wub:[/B]


Ditto!! :clap:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

LOL, that's what my Aolani looked like when I once groomed him with coconut oil. I had to continue to comb his hair because if I didn't he would get a little wave to it that looked like a perm.


----------



## thach8 (Nov 28, 2007)

awww....she looks precious regardless.

A little less fluff, but still a whole lot of cuteness :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

She looks adorable. How do you that? And what kind of oil do you use?


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh, Ava is so pretty before and after! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Snow White (Dec 6, 2009)

Awww still adorable!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Oh wow, Ava looks so teeny tiny. What a little angel! :wub: 

I hope the oil beauty treatment works out for our little miss Ava. :wub: :wub:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwww Ava still looks adorable Pat! :wub: I don't know how you resists hugging and kissing her to death! How do you take the oil out?


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

There isn't enough oil to make little Ava look any less cute. She's a charmer. :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, everyone. She looks so tiny in person that I laugh every time I look at her. and it doesn't seem to bother her in the least.

QUOTE (Moxie'sMom @ Jan 2 2010, 11:30 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869124


> She looks adorable. How do you that? And what kind of oil do you use?[/B]


I used Neutrogena Body Oil, Light Sesame forumla. First shampoo and condition, then take two quarts of water and add 1 1/2 cap fulls of oil to the water and pour it over her avoiding the eyes! keep pouring the whole two quarts over her and don't rinse it out. 
QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 2 2010, 12:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869143


> Awwww Ava still looks adorable Pat! :wub: I don't know how you resists hugging and kissing her to death! How do you take the oil out?[/B]


When you are ready to take it out (right before a show). Shampoo once using a clarifying shampoo, then two regular shampoos (three times total) and then your regular conditioner.

Geez, I hope it works, she's in a show the first week in February.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh good, I'm glad you're trying it!! It's what I use with Lois' coat also and i can tell you one thing - I would not have gotten her coat to the ground without it. For me, it was the lesser of two evils since her coat is sooo thin and fragile, it can't have any serious matting. I've had people tell me not to use Neutrogena because it will ruin the coat but I chose to listen to the people who have had had great success with it and who can't 'afford' to use a product that ruins it. 

You will still need to brush her though, just as frequently. i think the biggest 'problem' with oil is slacking off and thinking it will be ok because of the oil. (I did that with Chowder and boy did I live to regret it, LOL) So I brush Lois every day and rebathe her every 3-4 days, and use the oil every bath, except for show days obviously. Her coat comes out of the oil nicely, although I only use a clarifying shampoo and then a regular shampoo (so two shampoos) and then conditioner. Just do whatever works for you though!

The most challenging time is after a show, you come home and are tired and the last thing you want to do is bathe your dog (again) but if you wait to long to get the oil back in the coat, you have matting. 

Can't wait to see Ms. Ava back in the ring!! We show this coming week - looking forward to it! Majors in bitches all four days, let's just hope they hold!

Ava is just a doll! You get used to the greasy look, LOL


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 2 2010, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869155


> Oh good, I'm glad you're trying it!! It's what I use with Lois' coat also and i can tell you one thing - I would not have gotten her coat to the ground without it. For me, it was the lesser of two evils since her coat is sooo thin and fragile, it can't have any serious matting. I've had people tell me not to use Neutrogena because it will ruin the coat but I chose to listen to the people who have had had great success with it and who can't 'afford' to use a product that ruins it.
> 
> You will still need to brush her though, just as frequently. i think the biggest 'problem' with oil is slacking off and thinking it will be ok because of the oil. (I did that with Chowder and boy did I live to regret it, LOL) So I brush Lois every day and rebathe her every 3-4 days, and use the oil every bath, except for show days obviously. Her coat comes out of the oil nicely, although I only use a clarifying shampoo and then a regular shampoo (so two shampoos) and then conditioner. Just do whatever works for you though!
> 
> ...



Larry talked me through this process, and I'm glad I'm using the same stuff you are. I had one breeder/show person beg me NOT to use Neutrogena but to buy Summer Winds Oil. But what's good enough for you guys is good enough for me!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 2 2010, 12:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869157


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 2 2010, 01:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869155





> Oh good, I'm glad you're trying it!! It's what I use with Lois' coat also and i can tell you one thing - I would not have gotten her coat to the ground without it. For me, it was the lesser of two evils since her coat is sooo thin and fragile, it can't have any serious matting. I've had people tell me not to use Neutrogena because it will ruin the coat but I chose to listen to the people who have had had great success with it and who can't 'afford' to use a product that ruins it.
> 
> You will still need to brush her though, just as frequently. i think the biggest 'problem' with oil is slacking off and thinking it will be ok because of the oil. (I did that with Chowder and boy did I live to regret it, LOL) So I brush Lois every day and rebathe her every 3-4 days, and use the oil every bath, except for show days obviously. Her coat comes out of the oil nicely, although I only use a clarifying shampoo and then a regular shampoo (so two shampoos) and then conditioner. Just do whatever works for you though!
> 
> ...



Larry talked me through this process, and I'm glad I'm using the same stuff you are. I had one breeder/show person beg me NOT to use Neutrogena but to buy Summer Winds Oil. But what's good enough for you guys is good enough for me!
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've had the same type of response, telling me NOT to use it but the way I looked at it? I was either going to save the coat or ruin it using oil. BUT I was definitely going to ruin it without using the oil because of the horrible matting. And i also figured what was good enough for the top breeder/handlers to use was also good enough for me!

Summerwinds is ok but it was one of those products I'd use once or twice and then not again. I just hope I can get Lois finished soon so I can shave her down, LOL. Her coat is a challenge!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

She looks beautiful. I like the wet look :wub: How on earth do you prevent your furniture from getting covered in oil though? :smpullhair: I sometimes used to oil my hair but I couldn't go near anything.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Jan 2 2010, 01:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869159


> She looks beautiful. I like the wet look :wub: How on earth do you prevent your furniture from getting covered in oil though? :smpullhair: I sometimes used to oil my hair but I couldn't go near anything.[/B]


huh....I never thought of that. Actually she's too small to get up on the furniture unless I put here there. Oh....she was on the sofa with me a little while ago....I better check for oil spots!! LOL.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Pat! I am soo looking for a clarifying shamp! What kind do you have and where did you get it? Also, what shamp and cond do you use? There's so few dogs in coat on here. :bysmilie:


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

Ava looks cute no matter dry or wet. :wub: 

Harry was in oil for the same reason.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I always liked the oily look on a dog as it shows off their conformation. 

A good clarifying shampoo is by Bio Groom (Clarifying SHampoo).


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 2 2010, 03:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869190


> Pat! I am soo looking for a clarifying shamp! What kind do you have and where did you get it? Also, what shamp and cond do you use? There's so few dogs in coat on here. :bysmilie:[/B]


To tell you the truth....I went to our local Sally Beauty Supply store and asked them if they had a clarifying shampoo. They had one...and I bought it. :blush: I'll have to check to see what it is called...

At the moment I'm using Pure Paws shampoo and sometimes Tropiclean. And Les Pooches for conditioner and Sophia had sent me a tiny bit of Bonnie's upcoming conditioner (I've used it three times now). I'll be darned if I see any difference no matter what I use to tell you the truth. Maybe I just don't give the products a chance.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Pat I hope this all works out for you and Ava's coat is more manageable. She is so beautiful!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jan 2 2010, 02:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869190


> Pat! I am soo looking for a clarifying shamp! What kind do you have and where did you get it? Also, what shamp and cond do you use? There's so few dogs in coat on here. :bysmilie:[/B]


I use Coat Handler clarifying most of the time, or Pantene clarifying shampoo (for a cheap, easy to find alternative) . and I either use Dove Go Fresh or Coat handler shampoo/conditioner for show day.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 2 2010, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869208


> At the moment I'm using Pure Paws shampoo and sometimes Tropiclean. And Les Pooches for conditioner and Sophia had sent me a tiny bit of Bonnie's upcoming conditioner (I've used it three times now). I'll be darned if I see any difference no matter what I use to tell you the truth. Maybe I just don't give the products a chance.[/B]


I was looking around Amazon the other day and I saw Bonnie's Angels Reconstructive Shampoo... Has she released it yet?! Here's the link to the Angel's shop with the shampoo & conditioner, is that Bonnie?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 2 2010, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869245


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 2 2010, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869208





> At the moment I'm using Pure Paws shampoo and sometimes Tropiclean. And Les Pooches for conditioner and Sophia had sent me a tiny bit of Bonnie's upcoming conditioner (I've used it three times now). I'll be darned if I see any difference no matter what I use to tell you the truth. Maybe I just don't give the products a chance.[/B]


I was looking around Amazon the other day and I saw Bonnie's Angels Reconstructive Shampoo... Has she released it yet?! Here's the link to the Angel's shop with the shampoo & conditioner, is that Bonnie?
[/B][/QUOTE]
WHOA! $98 for conditioner?? I was going to order some but can't bring myself to spend that much! Does anyone know how big the bottles are or how much you can dilute?


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 2 2010, 06:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869246


> QUOTE (MandyMc65 @ Jan 2 2010, 04:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869245





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 2 2010, 01:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869208





> At the moment I'm using Pure Paws shampoo and sometimes Tropiclean. And Les Pooches for conditioner and Sophia had sent me a tiny bit of Bonnie's upcoming conditioner (I've used it three times now). I'll be darned if I see any difference no matter what I use to tell you the truth. Maybe I just don't give the products a chance.[/B]


I was looking around Amazon the other day and I saw Bonnie's Angels Reconstructive Shampoo... Has she released it yet?! Here's the link to the Angel's shop with the shampoo & conditioner, is that Bonnie?
[/B][/QUOTE]
WHOA! $98 for conditioner?? I was going to order some but can't bring myself to spend that much! Does anyone know how big the bottles are or how much you can dilute?
[/B][/QUOTE]


Too much money for her products! It is Bonnie Palmer's products, it says so on Amazon.com.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Dry or Oily...Ava is still gorgeous.


----------



## chiarasdad (Dec 13, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 2 2010, 08:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869089


> Ava's coat is terrible!!!! Now that it's winter her hair is so dry and cottony and it's knotting and mating too easily. I am about ready to give up and get her cut down!!! :smilie_tischkante:
> 
> 
> But at the persistence of a friend who shows.....I am making one more attempt at sanity.....here are two recent pictures of my little girl:
> ...


Pat Good Job She looks just like she is supposed too in oil


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Been there -- tried it and will NEVER put another dog in oil!!!! :shocked: And I live in one of the driest places on earth.

I don't like oil because you HAVE to keep it up and ALWAYS have them in oil except at the show. And I hate the way it attracks dirt.

Instead, I've used heavy leave-in conditioners. The best one I ever found was Tresemme Leave-In Condition in the black bottle with turquoise writing on it.

I mix 1/4 cup conditioner with 1 cup hot water and then apply the same way you apply the oil. It doesn't attrack as much dirt. It achieves the same results and it doesn't have to be in the coat at all times. In other words, you can wait a day to reapply it if needed.

I didn't always get the best coats at birth, but I learned how to "grow hair" and get the look.

Another trick for some that mat a lot is ironing the coat between shows. Somehow, this seems to prevent matting on many of the coats. You bath, apply regular conditioner (not heavy leave in conditioner) and then iron the coat. Of course you have to brush regularly, but somehow the flattening of the hair cuticle seems to discourage matting. This only works on certain types of coats. 

For example, with Gamler (below) I always did the ironing trick. With Roulette, below, I had to use the heavy conditioner.

Pat, try both, but I would sincerly discourage the oil.

GAMBLER (Multi BIS, BISS Ch Lynnlaine's The Gambler, ROM) - at 4 years









ROULETTE (Multi BIS, BISS Ch Lynnlaine's Roulette) - at 8 1/2 months









And then we had Chennie (Roulette's mother and Gambler's sister). She never had to have anything done to her coat -- she was a coat factory. Thick, glorious, fast growing. Never matter -- no special care needed. Don't we wish all of them had coat like hers!!!

CHENNIE (Ch Lynnlaine's Gambe of Chance, ROM) - at 15 months


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat, there isn't anything you could do to make Ava look bad. She's just way too cute! :wub: 

Wow Lynn, amazing coats and beautiful dogs!


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

I guess I am lucky. as my Meme's coat is to the floor. I shampoo her, do not use a conditioner and she stays mat and tangle free. I can also go 3 to 4 days without brushing. She got her bath today and looks beautiful. Mat free.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jan 2 2010, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869307


> I guess I am lucky. as my Meme's coat is to the floor. I shampoo her, do not use a conditioner and she stays mat and tangle free. I can also go 3 to 4 days without brushing. She got her bath today and looks beautiful. Mat free.[/B]


yep I'd say you are lucky!! How old is Meme?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Good heavens, Ava looks awesome!!!

There's not enough oil in the world, to make mine look nice ~ :HistericalSmiley: 

*Hey, Lady, speak for yourself, I believe Joanie looks fantastic with her big butt ~ :wub: Love, LBB 

*Oh shove it, blind boy....Love MOM


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 3 2010, 12:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869316


> QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jan 2 2010, 10:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869307





> I guess I am lucky. as my Meme's coat is to the floor. I shampoo her, do not use a conditioner and she stays mat and tangle free. I can also go 3 to 4 days without brushing. She got her bath today and looks beautiful. Mat free.[/B]


yep I'd say you are lucky!! How old is Meme?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Meme is almost 2 years old


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jan 3 2010, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869307


> I guess I am lucky. as my Meme's coat is to the floor. I shampoo her, do not use a conditioner and she stays mat and tangle free. I can also go 3 to 4 days without brushing. She got her bath today and looks beautiful. Mat free.[/B]


We need to see some pictures of your Meme!  And Lynn, your lhasas are soo gorgeous! 

Gigi's coat is very thin, fragile, silky and soft too, but it doesn't matt nearly as much as you all say yours do. Especially since I started bathing her weekly(like I have time like that! lol) She used to go at least a months between baths, lol, go figure, the cleaner the dog, the less they matt.  I also trimmed her ends a tad, to get rid of those darn split ends(they also contribute to matting) and I flat ironed her coat once and I saw great results! Don't want to do that to often because just like human hair, heat makes hair hard and brittle.  I used to got 3-4 days in the summer without matts as well, but she started mattng when the cold weather hit, and it made her coat so dry. Can't wait for the spring! LOL


----------



## maltlove (May 23, 2009)

Ava even looks great in oil! Hopefully the oil will help so you don't have to cut her beautiful coat!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jan 3 2010, 12:13 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869307


> I guess I am lucky. as my Meme's coat is to the floor. I shampoo her, do not use a conditioner and she stays mat and tangle free. I can also go 3 to 4 days without brushing. She got her bath today and looks beautiful. Mat free.[/B]


I'll say you're lucky! Hey....let's see pictures of that beautiful little girl! :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 2 2010, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869285


> Been there -- tried it and will NEVER put another dog in oil!!!! :shocked: And I live in one of the driest places on earth.
> 
> I don't like oil because you HAVE to keep it up and ALWAYS have them in oil except at the show. And I hate the way it attracks dirt.
> 
> ...


Lynn your dogs were gorgeous!!!! :smheat: I should have talked to you before I tried the oil thing, but now that she's already all oiled up.....I will probably stick with it at least until her next show in February. I can try the conditioner if this isn't working out. Thanks for your advice. I always appreciate your input.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 3 2010, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869388


> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 2 2010, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869285





> Been there -- tried it and will NEVER put another dog in oil!!!! :shocked: And I live in one of the driest places on earth.
> 
> I don't like oil because you HAVE to keep it up and ALWAYS have them in oil except at the show. And I hate the way it attracks dirt.
> 
> ...


Lynn your dogs were gorgeous!!!! :smheat: I should have talked to you before I tried the oil thing, but now that she's already all oiled up.....I will probably stick with it at least until her next show in February. I can try the conditioner if this isn't working out. Thanks for your advice. I always appreciate your input.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat, Ava's coat isn't 'dependent' on the oil after just a few days, you aren't stuck using it. You can just as easily bathe it out using a clarifying shampoo and not use it again. Lynne, how much different are Lhasa's coats than maltese coats? I'm not sure how Lois' thin fragile coat would have handled the heavy conditioner - so far, having her in oil is letting me get some length on her. I just hope to get her finished soon so I can shave her down!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Stacy, as soon as I've had my "fill" of showing which isn't happening anytime soon.....I want to get Ava's hair in a shorter cute style. And I think if I ever want to show a dog again, I'll get a long coat Chihuahua, after knowing little Miss Maya and seeing the amount of grooming needed (NONE!) - that's the way to enjoy the shows even more!! 

:brownbag: OMG! I'm on a maltese forum....did I just say that? :w00t: :shocked:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 3 2010, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869413


> Stacy, as soon as I've had my "fill" of showing which isn't happening anytime soon.....I want to get Ava's hair in a shorter cute style. And I think if I ever want to show a dog again, I'll get a long coat Chihuahua, after knowing little Miss Maya and seeing the amount of grooming needed (NONE!) - that's the way to enjoy the shows even more!!
> 
> :brownbag: OMG! I'm on a maltese forum....did I just say that? :w00t: :shocked: [/B]



oh hahahahaha! I've said the same thing! I want to show a wash and wear breed. It would be sooo much easier! But i love showing maltese - there is nothing prettier than a maltese in the ring (IMO)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 3 2010, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869409


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 3 2010, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869388





> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 2 2010, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869285





> Been there -- tried it and will NEVER put another dog in oil!!!! :shocked: And I live in one of the driest places on earth.
> 
> I don't like oil because you HAVE to keep it up and ALWAYS have them in oil except at the show. And I hate the way it attracks dirt.
> 
> ...


Lynn your dogs were gorgeous!!!! :smheat: I should have talked to you before I tried the oil thing, but now that she's already all oiled up.....I will probably stick with it at least until her next show in February. I can try the conditioner if this isn't working out. Thanks for your advice. I always appreciate your input.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat, Ava's coat isn't 'dependent' on the oil after just a few days, you aren't stuck using it. You can just as easily bathe it out using a clarifying shampoo and not use it again. Lynne, how much different are Lhasa's coats than maltese coats? I'm not sure how Lois' thin fragile coat would have handled the heavy conditioner - so far, having her in oil is letting me get some length on her. I just hope to get her finished soon so I can shave her down!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Stacy -- as we all know, each coat is different, but the heavy conditioner works well on most Maltese. IMO better than oil. 

My first home breed champion had the most terrible coat in the world, imo. It was soooooooooooo fragile, I only had to look at it and it would break. His hair looked "fried" most of the time. And mats -- omg, I could have made tons of human sweaters from the amount of mats I got out of him. LOL I had to brush him at least 4-5 times a day.

And then I found the secret of the heavy conditioner. You just bath as normal, massage the conditioner in the coat, and blow dry as normal. And, you don't have to use the clarifying shampoo to take it out. For the shows, I just bathed, but in a light conditioner, blew dry and ironed. It was so much easily than the oil. And I could go with only brushing through him once a day.

This was the ONLY way I could get his hair long enough to finish him. Once he was a champion, he was immediately cut down -- I even kept his ears shaved -- that's how bad it was to deal with his coat.

I don't know how long you've had Lois in oil, but if you can still take it out and make the change, I would encourage you to give it a try. 

IMO, oil is the very worst for a fragile coat because of the amount of dirt it attracks which in turn makes the coat weaker. If the furbutt is living on wire and not being handled me, the oil is OK, but for a furbutt that is part of the family (and a show dog), the heavy conditioner is the answer.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 3 2010, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869416


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 3 2010, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869413





> Stacy, as soon as I've had my "fill" of showing which isn't happening anytime soon.....I want to get Ava's hair in a shorter cute style. And I think if I ever want to show a dog again, I'll get a long coat Chihuahua, after knowing little Miss Maya and seeing the amount of grooming needed (NONE!) - that's the way to enjoy the shows even more!!
> 
> :brownbag: OMG! I'm on a maltese forum....did I just say that? :w00t: :shocked: [/B]



oh hahahahaha! I've said the same thing! I want to show a wash and wear breed. It would be sooo much easier! But i love showing maltese - there is nothing prettier than a maltese in the ring (IMO)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am trying to learn to post Pictures of Meme, I guess I could make an album.


----------



## janettandamber (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (janettandamber @ Jan 3 2010, 01:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869420


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 3 2010, 01:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869416





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 3 2010, 11:06 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869413





> Stacy, as soon as I've had my "fill" of showing which isn't happening anytime soon.....I want to get Ava's hair in a shorter cute style. And I think if I ever want to show a dog again, I'll get a long coat Chihuahua, after knowing little Miss Maya and seeing the amount of grooming needed (NONE!) - that's the way to enjoy the shows even more!!
> 
> :brownbag: OMG! I'm on a maltese forum....did I just say that? :w00t: :shocked: [/B]



oh hahahahaha! I've said the same thing! I want to show a wash and wear breed. It would be sooo much easier! But i love showing maltese - there is nothing prettier than a maltese in the ring (IMO)
[/B][/QUOTE]

I am trying to learn to post Pictures of Meme, I guess I could make an album.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I posted pictures of Meme in my album


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

Ava has the most adorable little face ever! Oil or not, she is so pretty and cute


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 3 2010, 11:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869419


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 3 2010, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869409





> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Jan 3 2010, 09:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869388





> QUOTE (Lacie's Mom @ Jan 2 2010, 10:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=869285





> Been there -- tried it and will NEVER put another dog in oil!!!! :shocked: And I live in one of the driest places on earth.
> 
> I don't like oil because you HAVE to keep it up and ALWAYS have them in oil except at the show. And I hate the way it attracks dirt.
> 
> ...


Lynn your dogs were gorgeous!!!! :smheat: I should have talked to you before I tried the oil thing, but now that she's already all oiled up.....I will probably stick with it at least until her next show in February. I can try the conditioner if this isn't working out. Thanks for your advice. I always appreciate your input.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Pat, Ava's coat isn't 'dependent' on the oil after just a few days, you aren't stuck using it. You can just as easily bathe it out using a clarifying shampoo and not use it again. Lynne, how much different are Lhasa's coats than maltese coats? I'm not sure how Lois' thin fragile coat would have handled the heavy conditioner - so far, having her in oil is letting me get some length on her. I just hope to get her finished soon so I can shave her down!
[/B][/QUOTE]

Stacy -- as we all know, each coat is different, but the heavy conditioner works well on most Maltese. IMO better than oil. 

My first home breed champion had the most terrible coat in the world, imo. It was soooooooooooo fragile, I only had to look at it and it would break. His hair looked "fried" most of the time. And mats -- omg, I could have made tons of human sweaters from the amount of mats I got out of him. LOL I had to brush him at least 4-5 times a day.

And then I found the secret of the heavy conditioner. You just bath as normal, massage the conditioner in the coat, and blow dry as normal. And, you don't have to use the clarifying shampoo to take it out. For the shows, I just bathed, but in a light conditioner, blew dry and ironed. It was so much easily than the oil. And I could go with only brushing through him once a day.

This was the ONLY way I could get his hair long enough to finish him. Once he was a champion, he was immediately cut down -- I even kept his ears shaved -- that's how bad it was to deal with his coat.

I don't know how long you've had Lois in oil, but if you can still take it out and make the change, I would encourage you to give it a try. 

IMO, oil is the very worst for a fragile coat because of the amount of dirt it attracks which in turn makes the coat weaker. If the furbutt is living on wire and not being handled me, the oil is OK, but for a furbutt that is part of the family (and a show dog), the heavy conditioner is the answer.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I've had Lois in oil for a few months now and this is definitely one of those cases where if it ain't broke, I'm not going to try to fix it, LOL. I've got her coat to the ground and what we are doing is working, I bathe her every three days and she doesn't potty outside so she doesn't get that dirty. I am hoping to get her finished soon and then it won't be a problem anymore and i can shave her down. It's a correct coat, it's just a very thin and fragile silk. Thank you for your advice and if I run into problems again with a coat, I'll try the conditioner first. My new pups have their mom's awesome coat so I'm not anticipating TOO much trouble growing coat on them! 

She has 7 points with no majors so we still have a little ways to go.


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

She looks like a stuffed doll. :wub: :wub: So cute.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm going to try Lynn's advice. Ava's only had the oil on for three days so I can still get it all out. If the conditioner doesn't work I can always try the oil again. I just wish I had the answer without having to go through all of this stuff!!!! :smilie_tischkante: 

So....it's off to the store again..........


----------

